# Iphone, will there be some good deals?



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Apparently the iphone will be out on Orange within the next two weeks. So does this mean there will be some good deals and a bit of a price war between Orange and O2?
I'm not too upto date on the best contracts and deals so help is appreciated!

As it stands I can get an Iphone 3GS on O2 for £30 per month, 18 month contract and the phone would cost £87. I would get 1200mins and 500texts and free data. Is this a decent deal? Is there better deals about? Or should I wait until Orange bring out the Iphone and see what deals they have to offer?
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i'm waiting for it to come out on orange so i can keep my number from the pay as you go phone ive got on orange atm


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> i'm waiting for it to come out on orange so i can keep my number from the pay as you go phone ive got on orange atm


Going to get a contract on Orange?
Could you not get it on O2 and get your number transferred?


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't forget it's coming to Vodafone now aswell . . .


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

tmagnet said:


> As it stands I can get an Iphone 3GS on O2 for £30 per month, 18 month contract and the phone would cost £87. I would get 1200mins and 500texts and free data. Is this a decent deal? :thumb:


How do you get that deal? according to their website it should be £44.05pm


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I am note so sure. I get the impression that because O2 are hardly having trouble shifting the numbers of Iphones (to the tune of being sold out constantly) is there going to be much drive for the likes of Orange and Voda in a couple of months to be cutting any better deals for customers?


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

not sure what contracts will be on offer but one thing you can be sure of is that the iPhone is an expensive product and the reason it's so is because Apple fix the price. I wouldn't get your hopes up too much.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

tmagnet said:


> Going to get a contract on Orange?
> Could you not get it on O2 and get your number transferred?


You can transfer your number, you just need a code off orange. Its similar to the mac code when you switch bb providers and has a similar name which has slipped my mind. I hope there is a price war coz its bloody expensive trying to get one! 24 months is far too long for a phone contract aswell. I wanted the 600 mins and 500 texts but to get that on 18 mth is nearly £200! I have never paid for a phone in my life and the ones ive had have all been similar retail value to the iphone.


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

APK said:


> How do you get that deal? according to their website it should be £44.05pm


Sorry, forgot to add I get a 30% discount off O2


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

word on the street is that vodafone will be selling it by the end of the month. Well, thats what the bod at customer services told me this morning when i enquired...


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

an article in the Telegraph

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/6241786/Vodafone-will-sell-the-iPhone-in-the-UK.html


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

edthedrummer said:


> word on the street is that vodafone will be selling it by the end of the month. Well, thats what the bod at customer services told me this morning when i enquired...


I heard on Radio 1 their deal meant they would miss xmas.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

think Vodafone is meant to be the start 0f 2010


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

its on vodafone website as coming soon

i reckon

orange - this year
vodafone - jan 2010
3 - summer time i reckon


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

rickparmar said:


> its on vodafone website as coming soon
> 
> i reckon
> 
> ...


..............and a decent signal on 3......................2020!


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

If you can hold out till after Christmas then do so IMO. 

Orange will want to bring customers back so expect a deal there but not a massive saving for new customers I recon. Then when Vodaphone, come onboard I'd imagine they'll go very agressive with their pricing to get their customers back as they've been hemoraging customers for quite some time. Christmas comes and goes and spending money on iphones ect will now dry up as people hunker down for either another year of misery (recession). Step in 02 who's Iphone uptake has slowed to a virtual halt. More deals required by 02 to keep customers coming and stop customers going back to Orange or Vodaphone. 

Something to watch in the market is Tescos free to talk free to text pay £30 a month deal. This will drastically shake up the big boys and I'm pretty sure they'll be pulling something similiar or better keep dosh rolling in. 

Thats how I see it happening.


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

at present o2 and cpw get very limited stock so I doubt Vodafone/Orange will be flush with stock any time soon ... they will probably only make stock available to high value customers only.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

APK said:


> ..............and a decent signal on 3......................2020!


Actually 3 has the best 3G network in this country. O2 has probably the worst, thats why I never understood Apple going with O2 in the first place, their 3G network is the pits:lol:


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

tmagnet said:


> Sorry, forgot to add I get a 30% discount off O2


Me too, you're a gold customer.


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Actually 3 has the best 3G network in this country. O2 has probably the worst, thats why I never understood Apple going with O2 in the first place, their 3G network is the pits:lol:


Having just got out of a contract with 3 due to poor signal, I think they have black spots, unfortunately I work from home, and live in a blackspot! I have gone to O2 on a sim only deal, then tried to move to Vodafone (only for a few hours, as Vodafone ****ed up the transfer, and transfered me back to o2) and find no problems on O2.


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Ultimate Valet said:


> Me too, you're a gold customer.


I wish! I'm with Orange atm :lol:
Get 30% discount via work


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

What do people do Insurance wise for their Iphones?
O2 want £15per month to insure a 3GS!


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

tmagnet said:


> What do people do Insurance wise for their Iphones?
> O2 want £15per month to insure a 3GS!


phoned home insurance firm and they confirmed that it is covered under personal posessions. Two iphones in family, cost £0.00


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

I might be just unlucky but I cannot say enough DO NOT get an Orange contract they know nothing about customer service, IF you ever have a problem you are on yah own.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I might be just unlucky but I cannot say enough DO NOT get an Orange contract they know nothing about customer service, IF you ever have a problem you are on yah own.


Sounds like you have just been unlucky mate. I've had excellent service from Orange customer care. Fair enough there have been a couple of hicups but nothing major. They have replaced any phone that has been faulty, given me roughly about £300 of free credit on my account over the past 2 years and even replaced my blackberry bold for free when I dropped it into water (I was not insured by them either).

Edit...

I forgot to add the link I was going to post for the OP.

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/telecoms/article6861766.ece


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

tmagnet said:


> What do people do Insurance wise for their Iphones?
> O2 want £15per month to insure a 3GS!


I have just taken out insurance @ O2 for the 3gs & it was only £10.00


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Just me or is that the dumbest statement from above article.



> However, the impact of the iPhone extends well beyond the handset itself. O2 has sold more than 1 million iPhones in the UK over the past two years, which may sound impressive until you consider that Nokia sells 1 million handsets around the world every single day.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just me or is that the dumbest statement from above article.


How so?


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

tmagnet said:


> I wish! I'm with Orange atm :lol:
> Get 30% discount via work


Well good luck if you can get one, my wife works for BT and is eligible for 30% and my mate works for DHL ( where I used to work) likewise with the 30% deal , went in on Friday they had just had a delivery and was going for the 16gb 3gs and only the 8gig 3G is available on discounts the guy in the shop also said that they cant get them either on discount......this has been in place since June this year

be warned find out before in case you like me end up disappointed.....:devil:

I am not going to pay £30/month for an occasional phone........was happy with £23 for the 600 mins version

might go vodafone who I am currently with


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

He is comparing a saturated market against a world market which has emerging markets where mobile phone ownership is in its infancy.


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Richard said:


> Well good luck if you can get one, my wife works for BT and is eligible for 30% and my mate works for DHL ( where I used to work) likewise with the 30% deal , went in on Friday they had just had a delivery and was going for the 16gb 3gs and only the 8gig 3G is available on discounts the guy in the shop also said that they cant get them either on discount......this has been in place since June this year
> 
> be warned find out before in case you like me end up disappointed.....:devil:
> 
> ...


I saw this today actually while getting the code from work. 
Had a search around a few forums and apparently some people have been able to get the 3GS with 30% discount. Was apparently introduced when stocks of the 3GS were running low
I'll be happy with the plain old 3G...it's a step up from the current phone :lol:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

tmagnet said:


> What do people do Insurance wise for their Iphones?
> O2 want £15per month to insure a 3GS!


Premium bank account covers it, £25 a month but thats a joint plan plus the additional benefits of our travel insurance, home emergency cover (boiler/electrics that sort of stuff), full AA coverage, yadda yadda


----------

